# filters - pre and post exposure



## explody pup (Dec 18, 2005)

Is there much difference in the final print if you shot with a contrast filter compared to printing with the same type of filter?


----------



## santino (Dec 18, 2005)

huge difference, very huge difference. always use filters when shooting if you would like to achieve a special effect.


----------



## Flyboy00 (Dec 19, 2005)

Talking about B&W, yellow filter=medium contrast and red filter=strong contrast? Is this rule of thumb correct when you shoot?


----------



## santino (Dec 19, 2005)

thats right, there are also orange filters.


----------

